# Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?



## DerBasti83 (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,

nur mal so ne schnelle Frage. Kennt ihr eigentlich einen Online-Angel-Shop bei dem man auch in Raten zahlen kann?

Finde bei den größeren Shops wie Schirmer oder Askari keinerlei Hinweise darauf..!?!

Danke im Voraus

MfG
DerBasti83


----------



## lille pojken (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*



DerBasti83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nur mal so ne schnelle Frage. Kennt ihr eigentlich einen Online-Angel-Shop bei dem man auch in Raten zahlen kann?
> 
> ...


 
Hejsan

Dat ist doch nun ein scherz oder????
warum muss man geld ausgeben was man nicht hat???
vielleicht einwenig sparen und sich dann die sachen leisten,wir dann sicher auch billiger sein als auch noch irgentwelche zinsen zu zahlen!!!


----------



## Alex.k (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

Spare lieber und kaufe das was du kannst, sonst kommst du ganz schon in Schwitzen wenn etwas dazwischen kommt, und du die Rate nicht zahlen kannst.


----------



## Gladiator (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

es gab mal so eine art kreditkarte die hies comfortcard da konnte man bei allen angelgeschåften die im pool sind sein tackle auf abzahlung kaufen.
ojeee das ist aber gut 10 jahre her, weis nicht ob es die überhaupt noch gibt


----------



## turm13 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

Hallo,

ich glaube der carphunter shop dresden bietet raten zahlung an.
musst ja selbst wissen ob du es dir leisten kannst.
ich persönlich würde tackle nicht finanzieren.


----------



## Phil Lee (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

oh mein Gott...das is ja ma wieder typisch!!!
Der Typ hat nach ner Möglichkeit gefragt, seine Angelsachen in Raten zu zahlen, und nicht was ihr davon haltet, das er dies tun möchte!!!

Nur zum Verständnis: Ich bin auch kein Freund davon, Geld auszugeben, welches ich noch nicht besitze, aber antwortet doch auf seine Frage, und benutzt den Fred nicht einfach um die Anzahl eurer Beiträge zu erhöhen :g

Immer wieder die gleiche Nummer:
Es wird eine Frage gestellt, die kontrovers gesehen werden kann, und anstatt auf die Frage einzugehen wird mit `nem Knüppel draufgehauen...

Mein Tipp (da ich auch noch nicht von einem Angelshop gehört habe, der Finanzierungen anbietet):
Frage höflich bei den bekannten Shops direkt an, und versuche dein Glück...

Petri Heil 

|wavey:


----------



## luecke3.0 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

@Phil Lee
Ich denke das sind gut gemeinte Ratschläge, ich finde das sollte bei dem Thema in einem Atemzug genannt werden!
Ich sag mal so, muss es sein das mein sein Hobby schon auf Raten ausüben muss? Bei wichtigen Dingen des Lebens (AUto, Haushaltsgeräte, o.ä.) kann ich das verstehen wenn mal die Kohlen knapp sind, aber nicht bei "Luxusgegenständen" wie Angelgerät!
Ich denke auch das viele Händler da mit "Gelächter" drauf reagieren werden. Das einzige Gerät was mir einfällt was man oft auf Finazierung kaufen kann sind Futterboote, da gehts auch um Beträge von 600 bis 1500€!
Man sollte Angelgerät dort kaufen wo es am günstigsten ist und der Service stimmt, nicht da wo man es finanzieren kann!

@Der Basti
Was möchtest du denn kaufen das eine Ratenzahlung überhaupt Sinn macht bzw. nötig ist? Wenn die Frage gestattet ist?

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Gladiator (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> oh mein Gott...das is ja ma wieder typisch!!!
> Der Typ hat nach ner Möglichkeit gefragt, seine Angelsachen in Raten zu zahlen, und nicht was ihr davon haltet, das er dies tun möchte!!!
> 
> Nur zum Verständnis: Ich bin auch kein Freund davon, Geld auszugeben, welches ich noch nicht besitze, aber antwortet doch auf seine Frage, und benutzt den Fred nicht einfach um die Anzahl eurer Beiträge zu erhöhen :g
> ...



bin deiner meinung.
es wurde gefragt ob es ein geschåft anbietet ratenkauf.....
und nicht was ihr für meinungegen dazu habt.


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> oh mein Gott...das is ja ma wieder typisch!!!
> Der Typ hat nach ner Möglichkeit gefragt, seine Angelsachen in Raten zu zahlen, und nicht was ihr davon haltet, das er dies tun möchte!!!



|good:|good:

genau meine Meinung, was soll das immer?....

@ Basti

versuchs mal über die "Amazon Visa" oder die "Ebay Mastercard". (googeln) bzw. direkt bei diesen Karteninstituten.

Dort bekommt man einen Verfügungsrahmen (z.B. 1000 Euro) und bei entsprechender Bonität die Möglichkeit den in Anspruch genommenen Betrag per Teilzahlung zu begleichen und das in allen Onlineshops die Kreditkarte oder Paypal aktzeptieren. Denn jede Paypalzahlung kann auch über Kreditkarte abgewickelt werden.

Besser als jede kaum aktzeptierte Comfortcard.|rolleyes

PS: hab dir mal den Link für die Amazon Visa rausgesucht, wie gesagt mit so einer Karte kannst du in allen Onlineshops (nicht nur bei Amazon) auf Raten kaufen die Visa oder Paypal aktzeptieren.


----------



## luecke3.0 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*



> genau meine Meinung, was soll das immer?....



Ich glaube das einige User, so wie ich, ein Problem damit haben jemandem Tips zu geben wie man sich verschuldet, besonders bei so banalen Dingen wie Angelgerät, denn nichts anderes ist das!
Ich denke das da gut gemeinte Zweifel wohl erlaubt sein dürfen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das einige User, so wie ich, ein Problem damit haben jemandem Tips zu geben wie man sich verschuldet, besonders bei so banalen Dingen wie Angelgerät, denn nichts anderes ist das!
> Ich denke das da gut gemeinte Zweifel wohl erlaubt sein dürfen!
> 
> Gruß
> Lücke



|kopfkrat bei "basti83" liegt die Vermutung nahe, das eine Volljährigkeit vorliegt. 

Und dieser jenige weiss sicher wovon er spricht. Genauso wie ich glaube das er ein mündiger Bürger ist der weiss was er tut. Deshalb von mir der Rat mit den Karten, oder glaubst du er wird sich jetz ins Unglück stürzen und morgen private insolvenz anmelden?
Nichts für ungut, der Junge ist über 18 und kann selber entscheiden und ich habe lediglich auf seine Frage geantwortet.
Desweiteren wird die Boniät und Volljährigkeit von den Instituten eh überprüft.

Gruss#h

PS und weil ichs bei dir im avatar sehe sind grade beim Karpfenangeln Teilzahlungen ein oft gebräuchliches Mittel zur Erfüllung seiner Wünsche und wird entgegen vielen Vermutungen hier sehr oft praktiziert.


----------



## Phil Lee (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

So...bevor dieser Fred (wie minimum 80% aller anderen Themen in denen eine Meinung kundgetan wird) wieder in Zoff und Meinungsposterei endet, wollen wir dem Threaderöffner jetzt alle nochmal dazu raten, lieber zu sparen und sich das Angelgerät dann von SEINEM Geld zu kaufen.

Falls er dies nicht tun möchte, aber bitte nur noch zielführende Postings.

:m

ps: Wer noch was technisches kaufen möchte, bei dem großen Elektronikladen mit der witzigen Werbung und den rot-schwarz-weißen Farben gibt es bis zum 31.01. noch die 0% Finanzierung  :q


----------



## luecke3.0 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

@Ollek
Ich will hier keinem vorschreiben was er zu machen hat, soll jeder selbst wissen was er mit seinem Geld oder seiner Kreditwürdigkeit anstellt! Nur möchte ich meine Bedenken äußern, besonders wenn schon ein Hobby finanziert werden muss -> Was ist denn wenn mal das Auto kaputt geht o.ä.
Ich kenne leider genug Negativbeispiele von Leuten die nen nagelneuen Flachbildschirm zu Hause stehen haben aber ihre Wäsche in der Badewanne waschen müssen!

Aber ich kenn keine (Karpfen-) Angler die ihr Tackle auf Raten laufen haben -> Wenn das jemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis machen würde, könnte der sich von mir was anhören! Desweiteren ist Angeln nicht so lebensnotwendig das man auf Kredit kaufen muss und man braucht auch nicht mit 500€ Rollen o.ä. angeln.
Ich bin selbst Student und muss hart für mein Hobby nebenbei arbeiten und kaufe mir nichts was ich nicht sofort bezahlen kann, das habe ich auch nicht anders gemacht als ich noch in Lohn und Brot stand und würds auch nie anders machen.
Und ich habe es auch ohne Kredit geschafft mir ne recht ansehnliche Angelausrüstung (in meiner Studienzeit) zusammmen zu sammeln. Und ich glaube das man auch ein paar Wochen warten kann wenn man sich was kaufen möchte aber das Geld noch nicht zusammen hat.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

@ Luecke

du hast ja recht, #g aber dennoch ist basti denk ich schon Ü18. und ich habe auf seine Frage geantwortet und ihm nicht zum Glückspiel geraten.

und ich glaube auch Phil lees letzten Beitrag sollte jetzt entsprochen werden.

Gruss


----------



## DerBasti83 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

So so so,

da hab ich ja mal wieder mitten ins Schwarze getroffen.

Mal eben zur Erklärung (obwohl ich hier wohl keinem eine Erklärung schuldig bin!):

Da wir dieses Jahr mit dem Rheinangeln starten möchten und dafür komplett neues Gerät  (also kann auch gebraucht sein aber für uns ist es ja dann trotzdem neu - bevor gleich wieder das Geschreie losgeht warums neu sein muss) benötigen (ja, wir sind blutige Anfänger an Fließgewässern um auch das zu klären), haben wir uns mal schlau gemacht was denn da so zusammen kommen würde.
Da nicht jeder sofort 400€ auf den Tisch legen kann (und ich denke mal so rum wird der Preis für 2 Ruten und gesamtem Zubehör für den Rhein liegen), wir aber direkt durchstarten wollen, hat einer von uns (er ist nicht mit dem Internet vertraut, deswegen hier nicht angemeldet und kann somit nicht selber fragen) überlegt diese 300€ - 500€ in kurzen Raten (so 4x 100€ oder so) abzuzahlen. Somit wäre für ihn keine große Verschuldung da, er hätte sein Material, wir könnten am Rhein angeln und 4 Raten sitzt man ja schnell mal ab, da 100€ nicht wirklich viel sind...

Da ich von diesem Forum hier sehr überzeugt bin, immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe (bis gestern ungefähr) und sehr viel Hilfestellung erhalten habe, habe ich ohne groß nachzudenken einfach mal drauf los gefragt (wird so schnell nicht mehr vorkommen)...

Also sind wir mal ehrlich, man kann doch einfach mal ne sachliche Antwort auf ne Frage geben und wenn man nichts davon hält auch sachlich bleiben und sich ansonsten einfach mal daraus halten (aber anscheinend nicht). Ich glaube der Meinung sind hier ausser mir noch ein paar andere wenn ich die Beiträge so lese. Immerhin wurde hier nicht (wie schon erwähnt, ich danke dafür) nach einer Meinung gefragt sondern nach einer Tatsache, ob eine Option besteht oder nicht.

Wer jetzt wieder in Begriff ist seine Rechtfertigung zu schreiben kanns getrost sein lassen und wer statt passivem Robin Hood spielen auch aktiv zum Sparen beitragen möchte und uns somit vor dem finanziellen Aus retten möchte kann gerne Rheinkompatible Ruten und Rollen die er nicht mehr braucht anbieten..

Ach ja, das mit den Zinsen, ich weiss das war nich böse gemeint und war auch sachlich geschrieben, ohne große Kritik, aber bei der finanziellen Wirtschaftkrise (täglich im allgemein bildenden Fernsehen zu bestaunen :q ) wird man für eine Ratenzahlung in einem Angelgeschäft wohl kaum Zinsen zahlen müssen, da geschäfte froh sind, wenn sie über kleine und kurze Kredite über längere Zeit als den Sofortkauf planbare Geldeingänge haben. Auch bei so geringen Beträgen, Gelächter wirds da von keinem Geschäftsführer eines Angelgerätehandels geben!

Naja, ist von mir alles nicht so böse gemeint wie es sich liest und ich nehme an eure Beiträge sollten auch nicht so aufgefasst werden wie es manche getan haben. Also nehmts nict so ernst, ich tus bei euren (den negativen) Beiträgen auch nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Pernod (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @Ollek
> Ich will hier keinem vorschreiben was er zu machen hat, soll jeder selbst wissen was er mit seinem Geld oder seiner Kreditwürdigkeit anstellt! Nur möchte ich meine Bedenken äußern, besonders wenn schon ein Hobby finanziert werden muss -> Was ist denn wenn mal das Auto kaputt geht o.ä.
> Ich kenne leider genug Negativbeispiele von Leuten die nen nagelneuen Flachbildschirm zu Hause stehen haben aber ihre Wäsche in der Badewanne waschen müssen!
> 
> ...


 
Bei Deinen Beiträgen kommen mir die Tränen. Du solltest bei der Telefonseelsorge anfangen. |uhoh:

Sonst sollte man sich einfach mal auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren . Wenn jemand eine Frage stellt,sollte man diese einfach beantworten,als ständig  vom Thema abzuweichen und alles schlecht zu reden. Wer nichts zur Klärung der Ausgangsfrage beizutragen hat,bzw. das nicht mit seinem Gewissen in Einklang bringen kann,sollte lieber garnichts schreiben.Damit ist allen mehr geholfen.


----------



## Xarrox (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

*Hier der Landen Bietet eine Finazierung an:

http://www.angler-store.de/index.php

Gruß Xarrox
*


----------



## DerBasti83 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung..? Gibts das?*

Naja wir schaun einfach mal. Habt ihr den gute Tips für günstige Ruten? Haben uns überlegt schwere Feederruten zu nehmen. Waren gestern mal auf na Angelmesse in Duisburg, da hat man uns mit WG 250g empfohlen. Weiß auch noch nicht so recht welche Rolle (insbesondere die Größe) es sein soll...


----------

